# 50G Leaves and Stalks. What I Do? Recipes?



## MAG1C (Oct 4, 2007)

can someone guide me some were? i have about 50 grams of just harveted plant (leaves and stems). can someone guide me some were with a good recipe? brownies or canna butter?


----------



## Mokie (Oct 4, 2007)

Melt pound of butter.

Put in harvested plant.

Leave to simmer on low heat for 40 mins.

Strain the plant, leaving only melted butter in a thin pan.

Leave in fridge for day.

Take it out and take out 'chunks' of cannabutter.


Enjoy!


----------

